
Sperm quality improved by adding nuts to diet, study says - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44695602
======
Grangar
The jokes practically write themselves here.

------
yawz
I wouldn't be surprised if this correlation were true for most/all food
containing healthy fats.

~~~
CyberDildonics
My guess is that the fiber stops some sugar absorbtion

~~~
maxerickson
7 grams of fiber a day?

